# Ipad pour les photos



## Nyk-0 (5 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà, je suis photographe et je cherche à connaître quelques infos sur l'Ipad qui pourraient être utiles dans ma profession, les voici :

- tout d'abord, j'ai vu que Apple propose un kit avec un adaptateur sd ainsi qu'un adaptateur USB pour connecter un appareil photo sur l'Ipad. Ça à l'air plutôt sympa, mais est ce que l'Ipad va être en mesure de lire mes fichiers "Raw"?  Le but étant de pouvoir vider ma carte mémoire, et de visualiser mes clichés sur l'Ipad dans un premier temps, avant de venir les remettre sur mon mac une fois de retour au studio.

- si je souhaites diffuser une vidéo, une image ou autre sur un écran via un vidéo projecteur, est ce que la carte graphique intégrée à la machine sera suffisamment puissance pour diffuser une image dans un format ressemblant au minimum à du 3mètres X 2 ( je dis bien minimum... ) ? 

Ce sont pour moi à l'heure actuelle des applications concrètes pour cette machine. Aucune futilité, mais un vrai gain de place/poids/ et pourquoi pas de temps ( après avec les possibilités de consultation / rédaction de document sans avoir besoin du macbook pro, et tout un tas d'autres choses.

Excellente nuit à tous  

Nyk-0


----------



## Dramis (5 Juillet 2010)

Jette un oeil ici

Je pense que le ipad est juste capable de lire les video en 720p


----------



## mashgau (5 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Photographe amateur moi même, je vais te répondre sur le RAW (tu trouveras de nombreux débats sur chassimage aussi, et je l'imagine sur d'autres forums photo).

Donc :
- oui tu pourras lire tes RAW (DNG pas de soucis, à vérifier pour les formats propriétaires des boîtiers en fonction ...) sur l'Ipad
- non, tu ne pourras pas te servir de l'Ipad comme un videur de carte, du moins pour le moment

Je m'explique sur le second point. En effet, les RAW sont lus, mais convertis à la volée par l'Ipad en jpeg, et de plus, le format est perdu ainsi que les Exifs car les photos sont réduites afin de permettre à l'Ipad de les afficher correctement sans qu'elles aient un poids trop important.

Donc, en l'état, l'Ipad reste un super visualiseur de photos, mais ne permet pas du tout de sauvegarde ou d'editing des fichiers initiaux (RAW ou jpeg d'ailleurs). Sauf pour des personnes qui shootent en jpeg avec un compact et ne font que de l'impression en 10x15 au maximum en retouchant à minima.

A voir si cela changera dans un avenir proche avec peut-être des applications spécifiques photo ou une mise à jour de l'OS si le "problème" est rapporté à Apple et qu'ils veulent bien en tenir compte.


----------



## boodou (5 Juillet 2010)

Pas d'accord avec mashgau.

J'ai déchargé des Raws d'un reflex vers l'iPad, puis de l'iPad vers un ordi, et ils n'avaient rien perdu.
Si tu transfères des photos de l'ordi vers l'ipad via iTunes/iPhoto alors oui il les optimises pour les réduire.
Mais tout ce qui est déchargé directement dans l'iPad ne subit aucune modification.

Et je viens juste de le refaire à l'instant pour vérifier 


Si tu branches l'iPad sur un projecteur via l'adaptateur VGA, la résolution est de 1024x768 pixels.


----------



## mashgau (5 Juillet 2010)

Oups j'ai zappé le passage parlant de l'adaptateur USB ... Je me basais sur mon expérience via itunes.

Mea Culpa donc !


----------



## ederntal (5 Juillet 2010)

Petit retour d'expérience :

On peux tout à fait vider son appareil photo, aussi bien les RAW (en tout cas, aucun soucis avec mon 7D) et les JPEG. Quand tu referas, le transfert vers ton mac, tu auras bien tes fichiers originaux (avec EXIF et compagnie)

Par contre, lors de la visualisation de tes fichiers sur ton iPad, avant de la vider sur ton mac, tu verras des fichiers de pré-visualisation de taille réduite (pour ne pas faire ramer l'iPad, qui n'est pas si puissant !).

Ce sont des fichiers jpeg de 2-3 millions de pixels à vue de nez. Si tu décides de retoucher ta photo (avec photomerge par exemple), ou de l'envoyer par mail... Ce sont ces fichiers là, plus léger, que tu auras en accès !

C'est assez pratique (les fichiers sont donc rapide et léger) mais sache que tu ne peux pas avoir accès aux fichiers RAW sources (pour zoomer sur un détail, ou l'envoyer par mail) sans le vider sur ton mac.


Concernant ton autre questionnement, on peux tout à fait lire des vidéos (au format MP4, et jusqu'à 720p) sur un vidéo-projecteur muni d'une prise VGA...

Par contre, si tu as filmer des vidéos avec un Canon 5D-7D, tu ne pourras pas les lires depuis l'iPad, il faudra les convertir au format voulu sur ton ordinateur avant (ou passer par un logiciel comme AirVideo qui te streamera le flux vidéo depuis le disque dur de ton mac)


----------



## Nyk-0 (5 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions. Effectivement, concernant les vidéos prises avec mon 5D, je me doutai que ça ne passerai pas forcément sur l'Ipad. Cela reste malgré tout une tablette de dépannage, rien à voir avec un Mac Pro !!!! 

Concernant le débit de transfert du boitier vers l'Ipad, qu'est ce que cela donne ?


----------



## steinway59 (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour!
je suis moi même photographe et j'avais pensé à l'ipad pour vider mes cartes.

avec l'adaptateur usb, on peut décharger la carte, ça ok, mais on m'a dit chez Apple que les photos vont dans iPhoto, puis pour les faire passer dans l'ordi de bureau on le fait via un cable usb..pour les mettre dans Aperture...ça fonctionne vraiment? 

mais alors les photos prises en compte sont lesquelles? les RAW? les Jpeg? ou bien en déchargeant la carte dans l'ipad il se crée un dossier Raw et un dossier Jpeg et on peut choisir les photos à remettre dans Aperture ensuite?

éclairez moi 
Merciiiiii


----------



## boodou (12 Juillet 2010)

Sur ton ordi utilise l'application Transfert d'Images au lieu d'iPhoto.


----------



## wayne (13 Juillet 2010)

Nyk-0 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes ces précisions. Effectivement, concernant les vidéos prises avec mon 5D, je me doutai que ça ne passerai pas forcément sur l'Ipad. Cela reste malgré tout une tablette de dépannage, rien à voir avec un Mac Pro !!!!
> 
> Concernant le débit de transfert du boitier vers l'Ipad, qu'est ce que cela donne ?



Tu peux néanmoins publier tes vidéos sur un site, type "Mobile Me" et la, tu pourra lire quand tu veux tes vidéos sur ton iPad.


----------



## thache (15 Juillet 2010)

_On peut tout à fait vider son appareil photo, aussi bien les RAW (en tout cas, aucun soucis avec mon 7D) et les JPEG. Quand tu referas, le transfert vers ton mac, tu auras bien tes fichiers originaux (avec EXIF et compagnie)_

...voilà qui me rassure. Mais est-il possible de brancher sur ce kit de connexion (port USB) un lecteur de carte? 

Les formats raw une fois copiés sur l'ipad sont donc copiables par n'importe quel mac comme de simples fichiers de données? si j'ai bien compris?


Merci en tout cas pour cette description de cette potentialité de  l'ipad 

Cordialement


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

Nyk-0 a dit:


> Concernant le débit de transfert du boitier vers l'Ipad, qu'est ce que cela donne ?


ça va vite. Je transferts des fichiers de 3Mb et ça fonctionne bien. Maintenant, il est vrai que je n'ai jamais transféré beaucoup plus qu'une dizaine de fichiers, voire une vingtaine, à la fois.


----------

